# CAD drawing of your lofts?



## Fini (May 18, 2007)

Hi all, I'm new here..well, not so new, but have been a fly on the wall for a long time. 

At any rate, I'm getting close to pulling the trigger to build a loft and I'd love a little help. If anyone has any CAD drawings of their lofts, I'd love to see them. I'm going to attempt to draft out my loft prior to building and it would be a tremendous benefit to have something to work from.

Cheers!
Chris


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html

Give Renee's site a look see. She has CAD drawings of both a monster loft and her widowhood loft. Give you some very good ideas.


----------



## Fini (May 18, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> http://lovebirdsloft.homestead.com/page1.html
> 
> Give Renee's site a look see. She has CAD drawings of both a monster loft and her widowhood loft. Give you some very good ideas.


Yes, I've been studying the site. I'm actually looking for the CAD files themselves, not just the graphic of the design. If anyone has some I'd really like to see them.

Thanks!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

hmmmm, maybe in my spare time I could materialize some to get myself back into the school mindset.......Ugh. I just drew mine out on engineering paper while I was supposed to be paying attention in class last year-oops!


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

On second thought- if you know Cad, why don't you just cad something up to suit your specific situation? Start with a shed about the right size, and modify...
Just a thought....


----------



## Fini (May 18, 2007)

NayNay said:


> On second thought- if you know Cad, why don't you just cad something up to suit your specific situation? Start with a shed about the right size, and modify...
> Just a thought....


I'm pretty rusty with my CAD skills, but I feel comfortable enough to take an existing set of plans and modify them to fit me needs. I did start drafting my own plan with AutoCAD, but it's going to take me a little while from scratch.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

What size are you wanting, and what CAD are you running? I am learning 2010, and tossing together a file might help ease me back into the school grind........

So, toss out some basic specs, and know that anything you get from me will have "Educational version" all over any printouts you make-lol. 

I am also paranoid by nature, so, you best not be looking to sell pigeon loft plans or anything low down dirty like that.....

See, I am not sure why a CAD file is needed to build a loft. I would bet that 98% of the lofts ever built did not start out as a CAD file- but started out instead as weird little piles of drawings on misc scratch paper. I thought I went super fancy by doing a scale drawing on engineering graph paper- but I only did that so I could determine placement of my windows- lol.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Also, have you played with google sketchup? it's pretty fun.


----------



## Fini (May 18, 2007)

NayNay said:


> Also, have you played with google sketchup? it's pretty fun.


I'm using AutoCAD 2011 on my Mac. So far it's been decent. It's been about 15 years since I've really tried to design anything with AutoCAD so in a lot of ways, it's like learning all over again.

As for me selling plans..heh. Not so much. I'm just looking to build my own according to my plans. While it's probably unnecessary, it's something I want to do.

I'm currently looking at using a currently unused space in my backyard. I would estimate the proposed loft to be about 8'x12-14'. I'd like to go ahead and build one with spaces for older and younger birds with a space for breeding hens as well.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, so 3 sections. Are you thinking a hallway of any kind? Ya know, mine is 3 sections, and 7x11, maybe I'll draw it up for fun, and you can expand, move stuff around, whatever. I am studying civil engineering and have only done plans of roads, drainage, sewers- all the glamorous stuff - so, might be hinky re the construction aspect- but interesting, and useful to my future studies for sure. Plus, if I use my own loft, I have the scale drawing to reference. It is raining today, and I am "supposed" to be making a bunch of BoRing phone calls- so AutoCad suddenly seems appealing-lol.


----------



## Fini (May 18, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for being willing to share your own design.

My initial thought is that I'd like to have an entrance to a hallway that divides the section. Seems like a no-brainer for storage or food, etc.

I'll look forward to seeing your drafts.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah- that is kinda what mine is like- and was my original plan. Then I decided to enter on the short end, have a storage area/feed and cleaning supply storage/ office that is about 3 ft wide, a sliding door to the flying team area, then a breeder section. Here's a link to a short video tour:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loqGFvZpoOQ


----------

